# Fragalot.ca sale!!



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

For those of you would a getting low on money there is a deal at fragalot.ca that I think is pretty good go take a look if your interested.
Just thought about posting to see if you guys will be interested


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

I heard alot of good stuff about fragalot but never purchase from them before cause I'm still getting my sw stuff together
SeaUmarine has great stuff too. I alway drop by when I go play pool at masterq


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Burc is a great guy in person, but his product isn't always up to snuff. I've bought probably 25 - 30 frags from him, and to this day only 2 of them (which were $40 and $45 respectively) have lived up to the pictures.

There's a pretty good thread on buyer experiences on Canreef.ca

Otherwise, local reefers have great frags, as do the LFS.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Depends on the frag my friend. I've paid $100 - $120 fo a single frag before (just did it today in fact ).


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well, the frags I do pay these crazy prices fo I always request a picture of the actual frag I'm getting - most better retailers will entertain these requests.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

wow 100-120 for a frag, thats crazy! i hope it works out for you tho



ameekplec. said:


> Depends on the frag my friend. I've paid $100 - $120 fo a single frag before (just did it today in fact ).


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Depends on the frag my friend. I've paid $100 - $120 fo a single frag before (just did it today in fact ).


STOP DOING THAT!! that $120 could have been better spent on the new tank  lol heheh

as for the price of frags/corals 100-120 is like the medium range too, corals can go up to $300 for the real rarities....


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Many frags at MACNA were fetching $100 - $200 for the rarities, the tricolour acan colonies (small) were going for ~ $400 at most booths.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

MACNA is the Marine Aquarium Confrence of North America. MACNA XXII will be held in Orlando, FL from September 3-5 of this year. Toronto has a history with MACNA hosting the very first one here 22 years ago and is a founding member of MASNA (Marine Aquarium Socities of North America).

More info: http://www.macna2010.com/


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

You cannot just walk through customs with living things, you will need paperwork.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm all for collecting rare corals and what not, they're freaking gorgeous but does it frag purchase over $300 come with a bottle of lube?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Brian said:


> I'm all for collecting rare corals and what not, they're freaking gorgeous but does it frag purchase over $300 come with a bottle of lube?


LOL... Only if it is water soluble


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I'd take anything to help with easing the process and reducing the pain.

I don't speak from experience though  (in either ways)


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Some of them look like boobs


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Brian said:


> Some of them look like boobs


l m f a o !


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow if you can get that much why haven't I heard of Grow-ops?

I would convert my basement into one if I could get that kind of money and it's legal.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Thats the catch... the money involved in raising them... makes locally cultured corals expensive and people just are not willing to pay the extra bit for something locally cultured when they can buy something ripped out of the ocean cheaper.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Same with Fresh water WC fish are all the rage. Higher prices and better genetics but at what cost to the environment. Maybe the prices are not high enough?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well part of it is that while corals may be somewhat plentiful on the reef, the really spectacular pieces are few and far between and are desired by many people (think supermodels vs average joes). So the percieved rarity and demand for them drives the price up.

Also, a lot of it is hype.

But then again, some corals just are that sweet:


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Showoff LOL


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It's not in my tank yet - a friend picked it up from the airport last night


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> It's not in my tank yet - a friend picked it up from the airport last night


ROFL... yeah that is the kicker... the word yet


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Big Ray said:


> that does look sweet man, hope u can grow it and sell us all its frags in future, lol


Well when I upgrade to the big tank, no frags for a while since they'll have to grow out a lot


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

ameekplec. said:


> Well when I upgrade to the big tank, no frags for a while since they'll have to grow out a lot


Will you be offering lube with your frags?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nope. 

Only Kalkalash, crab juice and mountain dew.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Burc at frag-a-lot is a great guy, and I've had good success with frags from him so far. Make sure you pick them up in person or have them delivered without delay, I believe most problems come from shipping.


----------



## BKTruong (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah Conix is right, the only complaints from him is when he ships for three reasons: 

1. A lot of complaints about leaks and damages.

2. At $10 frags and free shipping over $250 you can imagine the inevitable missing frag or two or even three!! Lol

3. What a lot of people don't know is that he frags the corals on the spot then immediately ships it thereby not letting the frag to heal and settle onto its frag plugs so they might arrive unhealthy and that's why you may notice he doesn't really have a quantity list other than "last one" or "last two" when he just definitely fragged that last coral to its last piece.

Overall Burc is seriously a great honest guy and I seriously recommend him to anyone. I guess if you really cared just go to pick it up in person and you could see which frags have already been fragged on his frag tanks. Honestly if you're going to spend $250+ anyways you minace well travel the extra mile to see exactly what you're getting because as Ameeplec put it, those frags on his site seriously does not measure up most of the time. I personally just get him to chop up anything I like in his display tank on the spot I don't really much myself. In fact my best frag from him is actually one from display tank that I made him frag for me on the spot even though he didn't want to because it was a very nice piece and it was his last.


----------

